# Rutherford, NJ male Abandoned



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Rescue Me ID: *11-07-09-00140**MAX* _(male)_

*German Shepherd * Age: *Adult*

Compatibility: Good w/ Most Dogs, Good w/ Most Cats, Good w/ Kids and Adults Personality: Very Low Energy, Average Temperament Health: Needs to be Neutered, Vaccinations Current 








* DOG WAS ABANDONED IN BACK OF VETERINARIAN'S OFFICE IS IN A VERY TEMPORARY HOME NEEDS HOME IMMEDIATELY. 








*
Adoption Fee: $150 Animal Location:








*RUTHERFORD, NJ 07075* *MAP IT!*








Contact:*JEANNE LEE 201-804 8982*








Post on Facebook: Email to Friend Problems/Corrections No Longer Available


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Very low energy??

Poor boy  Hope someone can step in for him soon!


----------



## sclark1795 (Jul 2, 2004)

OMG he looks just like my Gabriel who came from that area!


----------

